# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  *** نأيد سياسه الحساب بالثانيه ***

## لؤي شرفي

* نقطه فكر جديد 

 نأيد سياسه الحساب بالثانيه
 في كل موسم نمارس الاحتكار وغباء التجار علي أنفسنا نخفي سلعنا ثم بتقييم غير منطقي ومنافسه وهميه نطلق الشائعة ثم نصدقها ليتفاخر الجميع بالعرض والطلب .
 في كل عام نظن او هكذا نتوهم باننا حصلنا علي الأجود في سوق الانتقالات واللاعبين المحليين ,نختار الاعلي قيمه  ونترك التقييم,,نبحث عن المتاجره والمبارزه والمباهاه لنستولي علي كل مايروقنا علي طريقه عنتره ((ونشرب ان وردنا الماء صفوا ويشرب غيرنا كدرا وطينا.
 ولكن ماهي النتيجة؟ هل يفيدنا هؤلاء وهل هم الافضل فعلا لنحصل عن طريقهم علي البطولات؟لماذا لاتصدق عمليه المفاضله التي نقوم بها كل عام ليصبح كل من اخترناه علي اساس انه الافضل,,,,الافضل بالفعل ومن استبعدناه لسوءاته الاسوء؟
 ان كانت عمليه المفاضله التي نتبعها في عمليه احضار اللاعبين المحليين للانضمام الي المريخ علي اساس الاداء والجوده ومجموعه من الميزات التي تحكم عمليات التقييم والمفاضله فاين حصيلتهم,,ونحن لخمسه سنوات نردد بحسره (خمس سنين معاك يالاعب الارقام مرت مره زي اوهام).
 اتسائل وانا مندهش كيف لمن استبعدناهم كخيار سئ لضعف انتاجهم وشح مواهبهم ان يصيروا الافضل أداء والاكثر فائده بعد ان يتجهوا للمعسكر الاخر بمقابل ضعيف جدا .
 ماجعلني اتطرق لهذا السرد هو مايحدث في كل موسم من شد وجزب في مايعرف باعاده التسجيل واللاعبين المفكوكين وحالات الهروب والتهرب والتقييم الزاتي واللاموضوعيه التي تمارس في هذه الفتره.
 اتسائل والاربعه مطلقي السراح كالعاده يدخلوننا في موال كل موسم ,التهرب والمراوغه والتزرع بمفاوضات الهلال 
 ماذا قدم هؤلاء 
 .ماذا قدم هؤلاء خلال الخمس سنوات الماضيه وعلي أي اساس يتم التقييم ليكون لهم حق المزايده والمتاجره باوهام ولا واقع ملموس ولابصمه لهم في سيره المريخ ومسيرته.
 لاننكر بان من حق كل لاعب تامين مستقبله والبحث عن الافضل لكن ليس بالتقييم الغير المنطقي والفهلوه والحصول علي مالايستحق ,,من حق كل لاعب ان يتمني مايشاء ويضع لنفسه التقييم والقيمه التي يراها  لكننا لسنا مجبرون علي القبول علي الدوام تحت زريعه الذهاب للند .علينا ان نحرص علي اموالنا حمايه لها من الجشع والطمع علينا ان نمارس سياسه التقشف ونحرص علي ان نضمن مقابل العطاء مايستحق وان لاننجرف كل موسم وراء دلاله وهميه.
 حقيقه لااعتقد بان احد من اللاعبين الذين كانوا مطلقي السراح هذا الموسم يستحق ما عرض له من قبل الرئيس في بدايه التفاوض وهو مبلغ مائه مليون للموسم كحد اقصي للتفاوض غير قابل للمزايده وليتهم قبلوا بها لكنهم تضجروا وتهربوا ووضعوا ارقام لاتناسب بذلهم ولاعطائهم .
 ماذا قدم سفاري وهل سدد ماعليه حتي يطلب المزيد ,اما زال مدين لنا بموسم كامل وبطوله صرفنا عليه وعلي غيره وعلي الاعداد لها دم قلوبنا حتي يتحقق الحلم والطموح ,الم يقتل حلمنا بخطا قاتل كالخنجر المسموم فأين ديه حلمنا القتيل.؟.
 كيف يساوم قلق في مبلغ مائه مليون وهو من اعاد تسجيله عده مرات بمبالغ خرافيه لم يقدم خلالها عشر مادفع له بل ويظل موسم كامل في ادني حضيض مستوياته ولياقته فنصبر عليه ونصمت وحينما ياتي اوان المال لايراعي باننا صمتنا لدهر لينطق بكفر.؟.
 نعم انا مع الباشا فباعتبار انه التقييم الاول له ماكان يجب ان يقيم جماعيا لكنه لايسحق باي حال اكثر من مبلغ المائه مليون التي عرضت عليه نعم كان يجب تقليل قيمه التعاقد مع الآخرين وفي هذا اوافقه الراي وليس معه في انه يسحق اكثر من المائه هذه لان منطقه ان تضمن الثمانيه اهداف التي احرزها ويستغل تالقه في النصف الاول لتضمن ضمن البيعه ,وليس من المنطقي ان يقيم نفسه لفتره تبرز ايجابيته وان نسي او تناسي فاننا لم ننسي بانه كان المتسبب الاول في ذهاب بطوله موسم كامل للمعسكر الآخر فهل يفضل ان نحاسبه بالقطعه ليخرج مديون.؟.
 اما محمد كمال فلا اعتقد بان لديه الجراه ليطالب باكثر مما يعرض عليه وهو يعلم بانه لايسحق نصف المبلغ الذي دفع فيه لكننا لن نستكثرها فيه لانه يمارس الصبر الجميل ولايبخل بامكانياته المحدوده متي مااحتاج له المريخ ولايهرب او يتهرب...
 نعود لناكد باننا نايد سياسه المنح بقدر العطاء دون تمييز ..والتقييم علي اساس الناتج وليس خوفا من الانتقال للمعسكر الآخر .الاعتماد علي سياسه العرض والطلب دون مزايد ه او مواربه او إزلال .دون تعريض نظم ومكتسبات النادي الي تهتك وتحلل واباحيه.
 نايد قرارات الوالي الاخيره في سبيل وضع بعض الامور في نصابها الصحيح واتباع سياسات جاده وحاسمه واستخدام العين الحمراء قليلا لان الابتسامه البيضاء تفسر لدي البعض بانها بلاهه.......

 
 نقاط
 *  وضع سقف للتفاوض وعدم المزايده من الامور الجيده لكننا لانؤيد بان يكون التقييم علي طريقه تجار الفاكهه (الكوم بميه)لانه من غير المنطقي ان تكون مستويات جميع المقيميين متطابقه نسبه لتفاوت المسويات والعطاء ..نتمني ان يكون التقييم منفرد حتي لايظلم احد ولايعطي آخر اكثر مما يستحق .
 * من المضحك ان يضع بعض اللاعبين انفسهم في مقارنه مع المحترفين الاجانب ويقيمون انفسهم علي غرار المحترفين ومايستدعي التعجب ان هناك بعض المعايير التي تميز المحترفين اقرب للبدلات مثل بدل الاغتراب وغيرها لاينتبه لها هؤلاء.
 * اعتقد بان اللاعب الوحيد من الجيل الحالي للاعبي المريخ الذي اعطي بقدر ما اخذ هو فيصل العجب اما الآخرون فاليحمدوا الله ويشكروه  باننا لانطالبهم مقابل مايسببونه من حنق وغضب وداء عضال.
 * في كل عام ترتفع قيمه التعاقدات واسعار اللاعبين والغريب ان المواهب تقل والمميزون يمكن حصرهم علي اصابع اليد الواحده .
 * رمضان عجب لاعب يشبه المريخ مميز فنيا ولديه شئ من روح جيل الزمن الجميل اتمناه في المريخ اما ماعدا ذلك اعتقد بانهم مواهب عاديه وضجيج بلا طحين.
 * ( لا اري نفسي في ناد آخر واعاده قيدي هو الشئ الطبيعي شعارات باليه تصدع رؤوسنا كل موسم انتقالات ولكن مايحدث غير هذا ,تماطل ومتاجره واستغلال في ابلغ درجاته لذلك اتمني ان تكون الامور واضحه وان تحكم عمليات التسجيل واعاده التقييم نظم ولوائح وليس انتماءات.
 * بالرغم من تاييدنا لقرار الرئيس وسعيه وضع سقف لعمليه المفاوضات ووقف المزايدات لكننا علي قناعه بان مثل هذه القرارات لن تعمر في وجود إداريي المصالح الخاصه واصدقاء اللاعبين الذين يحشرون انوفهم في ما لايعنيهم ويحاولون اغواء اللاعبين بعيدا عن العرض الرسمي وليتهم يدفعون من جيوبهم لا بل من اموال الوالي ايضا.
 * نايد سياسه الحساب بالثانيه وبمقابل البذل والعطاء وان لاياخذ أي من كان أكثر مما يستحق.ويجب ان نقابل عمليات الجشع والطمع والثراء علي حساب المريخ بغيرما عطاء بالحرص علي اموالنا ايما حرص لانه اتضح بان الطامعين في الثروه من الداخل اكثر من الطامعين في السلطه في المريخ.....
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كالعادة مقال ملئ برصين الكلام والحقائق يشدك من اول حرف الى اخر حرف 

سلم اليراع والفكر الثاقب اخي لؤي شرفي ،،،
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*فعلاً هذه  قضيه تستحق منّْ  الإهتمام  أكثره

سوق التسجيلات  ملىء  بالتناقضات  المثيره

مبالغ خياليه  وأسعار خرافيه  وعطاءٍ  معدوم . !

من  المؤسف أن رؤساء  أندية القمه  هم  منّْ

تسببوا فى إشعال  هذه  النّْار .
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*سلمت   يداك  أخى   كلام  منطقى  وعين  العقل
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دوماً تتحدث بالمنطق حفظك الله 

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ماشاءالله عليك يالؤى وربنا يحفظك..وزى ماقلت المشكله فى اصدقاء اللاعبين من الاداريين الذين يشحنونهم وهم اس البلاء..ربنا يوفق المريخ ويبعد عنه الطامعين والحاقدين...تسلم ايدك..
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

كالعادة مقال ملئ برصين الكلام والحقائق يشدك من اول حرف الى اخر حرف 

سلم اليراع والفكر الثاقب اخي لؤي شرفي ،،،



الف شكر ياشيخ طارق.تسلم‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

فعلاً هذه  قضيه تستحق منّْ  الإهتمام  أكثره

سوق التسجيلات  ملىء  بالتناقضات  المثيره

مبالغ خياليه  وأسعار خرافيه  وعطاءٍ  معدوم . !

من  المؤسف أن رؤساء  أندية القمه  هم  منّْ

تسببوا فى إشعال  هذه  النّْار .



كما زكرت العزيز مانديلا.‏
سوق الانتقالات متاهه مبهمه لايحكمها منطق..رئساء الانديه لهم يد نعم لكن اليد الخفيه والتاثير الاكبر من قبل السماسره داخل وخارج المجلس ‏‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

سلمت   يداك  أخى   كلام  منطقى  وعين  العقل



تسلم ياعزيزي والف شكر لك
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

دوماً تتحدث بالمنطق حفظك الله 




الحبيب امام.‏
الف شكر حفظك الله وجزاك خير الجزاء‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ماشاءالله عليك يالؤى وربنا يحفظك..وزى ماقلت المشكله فى اصدقاء اللاعبين من الاداريين الذين يشحنونهم وهم اس البلاء..ربنا يوفق المريخ ويبعد عنه الطامعين والحاقدين...تسلم ايدك..



الاخت البرنسيسه تسلمي .وشكرا علي جميل الكلام.‏
اصدقاء اللاعبين واداري المصالح والوجاهات هم اس البلاء واصل الداء لن ينصلح الحال ولن تطبق لائحه او يسري قرار بشكل صحيح الا ببترهم.‏‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لؤي شرفي قلم مريخي مبدع ورائع
ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية على الابداعات الجميلة دي
*

----------


## مناوي

*   لك التحية يا لؤي كفيت واوفيت تسلم يا حبيب
*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*مقال رائع وجميل ويستحق الوقوف عنده لتامل معطياته السرة واطروحاته الوجيه.

تســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم اخي لؤي شرف علي هذا الابداع:blb8::blb8::blb8:
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

لؤي شرفي قلم مريخي مبدع ورائع
ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية على الابداعات الجميلة دي



الحبيب كسلاوي..‏
الف شكر وربنا يقدرنا علي ارضاء ازواقكم الراقيه.‏‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

   لك التحية يا لؤي كفيت واوفيت تسلم يا حبيب



‏
لك التحيه العزيز مناوي...
وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زاكي الدين الصادق
					

مقال رائع وجميل ويستحق الوقوف عنده لتامل معطياته السرة واطروحاته الوجيه.

تســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم اخي لؤي شرف علي هذا الابداع:blb8::blb8::blb8:



الجبيب زاكي الدين..‏‎
‎الف شكر واشادتكم دوما تظل قلاده في اسنه يراعنا.
                        	*

----------

